# 10" Atlas lathe 42" bed



## MNSTEEL (Nov 7, 2021)

I just cleaned up the ways on my 10" Atlas lathe and put a 4 foot level across both of them length wise and they are both still flat (considering the abuse & neglect) this machine has been through since it was built). All the other components came out of my electrolysis tank looking good; still having some paint n them & teh ways as well; I just need to get after everything when I have time to get things cleaned up with scotchbrite pads & wire wheels & brushes.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 7, 2021)

Don't forget to post some pictures. We all love machine pictures.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 7, 2021)

Sounds good, but with no pictures, it didn't happen.


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 9, 2021)

I just need to find the forum on my cell phone before I start work in the morning.


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 9, 2021)

Just need to get one shaft from a machine shop I am having made; it's bent on one end.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 9, 2021)

I don't know, are we sure this fellow has a lathe?


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 10, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I don't know, are we sure this fellow has a lathe?


I hve it, just been busy with work and no time to upload anything


----------



## wachuko (Nov 10, 2021)

MNSTEEL said:


> I hve it, just been busy with work and no time to upload anything


Andrew,

It is okay... do not let folks get to you with the comments.  It is all in good fun.

Whenever you get the time, share photos if you can.  That is all.

I see you did share a few photos, of parts from it, in your intro thread:



			http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-member.95705/#post-892765
		


Congratulations on your lathe and I hope you get it back together as soon as possible to continue enjoying it.


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 10, 2021)

Attached are all the photos I shot of my lathe from a full operating lathe to break down and cleanup/restoration. The ways I have on my radial arm saw table, I need to add some bracing under one side, hence the bubble is not plumb. I built an electrolysis tank in my driveway to put the ways and larger parts into after watching a Keith Rucker video on how to do electrolysis at home. Evaporust did not cut the mustard as far as breaking down the paint of the pieces.


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 10, 2021)

I am going to get the babbitt bearings redone by someone  locally a friend knows who is only 15 minutes from me


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2021)

MNSTEEL said:


> I hve it, just been busy with work and no time to upload anything


Just giving you the business.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 10, 2021)

By the looks of the spindle and bearings ,I would check out the play with a indicator before trying to replace them. From the pictures they look really good. It's not everyone that has the talent to pour and scrape New bearings. A common practice is to replace the head stock with one with Timken bearings. Overall there doesn't  show much wear on the lathe. Good luck with your project and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 10, 2021)

It looks as though the lathe is coming along nicely.  Do you know how old it is?


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 10, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Don't forget to post some pictures. We all love machine pictures.


Going to make an album on my Flickr page and post a link here if that's ok with the admins.


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 10, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> It looks as though the lathe is coming along nicely.  Do you know how old it is?


From what I gather from another forum; I think this may have been one of the first lathes Atlas Tool in Kalamazoo, MI. made, as it lacks the wipers for the ways on the saddle/apron. FWIU Atlas in Kalamazoo did not start producing this lathe until the late 1920's or early 30's of the 42" length. I am just getting my photo album together now with a couple videos of the top shaft in the headstock that gets the grease packed in that is bent on one end. The shaft had a catastrophic failure in its past. The woodruff key broke & worked its way out from the 5 step pulley digging a groove into the shaft in the meantime whist also digging into the threads on one end of the shaft the grease cups get screwed onto.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/50621316@N05/albums/72157720182170330


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 10, 2021)

In the pictures of the ways; they look rusty; but that came off with a scotchbrite pad with a couple quick hits of Deep Creep penetrating spray.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 11, 2021)

MNSTEEL said:


> From what I gather from another forum; I think this may have been one of the first lathes Atlas Tool in Kalamazoo, MI. made, as it lacks the wipers for the ways on the saddle/apron. FWIU Atlas in Kalamazoo did not start producing this lathe until the late 1920's or early 30's of the 42" length. I am just getting my photo album together now with a couple videos of the top shaft in the headstock that gets the grease packed in that is bent on one end. The shaft had a catastrophic failure in its past. The woodruff key broke & worked its way out from the 5 step pulley digging a groove into the shaft in the meantime whist also digging into the threads on one end of the shaft the grease cups get screwed onto.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/50621316@N05/albums/72157720182170330



That is going to look great once completed!  Good progress...

Sharing one of your photos...  Lathe has a lot of accessories.   Nice!!


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 11, 2021)

MNSTEEL said:


> From what I gather from another forum; I think this may have been one of the first lathes Atlas Tool in Kalamazoo, MI. made, as it lacks the wipers for the ways on the saddle/apron. FWIU Atlas in Kalamazoo did not start producing this lathe until the late 1920's or early 30's of the 42" length.


It's great to see the old machines brought back to good working order: nice job.
Our resident Atlas expert is wa5cab and may be able to tell you more about your machine. If he doesn't pop to the surface
you could PM him.


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 11, 2021)

I have also taken notice since I got this Atlas is Atlas made the Craftsman lathes for Sears. Large machinery companies are still selling their machines to "chain stores" and they get the store chain's "brand label". My mini mill I have in the basement is a Northern Tool "Klutch" brand, it's the same mill sold by Harbor Freight as their "Central Machinery" brand. The mill itself is a Sieg X2D. There is a magazine that did a story on the Sieg mill "The one mill with many brand names" I think (or something close to it anyway).


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 21, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> By the looks of the spindle and bearings ,I would check out the play with a indicator before trying to replace them. From the pictures they look really good. It's not everyone that has the talent to pour and scrape New bearings. A common practice is to replace the head stock with one with Timken bearings. Overall there doesn't  show much wear on the lathe. Good luck with your project and thanks for the pictures.


It has been abused and not taken good care of; in my teardown pictures; there are a few shots of one spot (several angles) where the saddle was brazed years ago........


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 21, 2021)

MNSTEEL said:


> It has been abused and not taken good care of; n my teardown pictures; there are a few shots of one spot (several angles) where the saddle was brazed years ago........











						New To Me Atlas Lathe- Vintage 1920's-30's
					

I did a "horse trade" for the lathe with a matched set of Snap On tool boxes; upper & lower boxes.




					www.flickr.com


----------



## MNSTEEL (Nov 27, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> By the looks of the spindle and bearings ,I would check out the play with a indicator before trying to replace them. From the pictures they look really good. It's not everyone that has the talent to pour and scrape New bearings. A common practice is to replace the head stock with one with Timken bearings. Overall there doesn't  show much wear on the lathe. Good luck with your project and thanks for the pictures.


It has been abused from day one if you saw the brazing repair on the saddle


----------



## MNSTEEL (Jan 25, 2022)

Nogoingback said:


> It's great to see the old machines brought back to good working order: nice job.
> Our resident Atlas expert is wa5cab and may be able to tell you more about your machine. If he doesn't pop to the surface
> you could PM him.


In going through the Vintage Machinery .org database; I have surmised this lathe I have is a 10D by multiple markings on various parts of the machine and a 1937 catalog.


----------



## MNSTEEL (Jan 26, 2022)

As I put this lathe back together; as I prep the parts I am going to use an etching primer and Rustoleum Dark Machinery Gray eventhough the original color was blue


----------



## MNSTEEL (Feb 3, 2022)

In going through my boxes of parts for the lathe I am searching for the six screws/bolts that secure the feet to the ways & I think I "misplaced them in a place where I would know they would be safe". LOL  My other screw up was I didn't put the nuts, bolts & screws in separate ziploc type bags for each "sub-assembly" so to speak. The only two things I did this with were the fasteners for the apron/saddle assembly and the cross slide. I think back & my mind was going 100 mph just to get this thing apart not thinking proper and considering the "rebuild" would be a nightmare by doing this.


----------

